# How bad is the Turbo Lag for M235 Gran Coupe?



## tonsandson (Dec 9, 2020)

Can anyone comment on what appears to be some “head snapping” turbo lag on the M235 Gran Coupe? Comments / Videos on YouTube don’t exactly endear the engine to some reviewers due to this. 

The same applies to any Mini model with the same engine if anyone has driven one of them instead.


----------



## DAC17 (Jan 2, 2006)

Is this still the same hesitation that afflicted my X2 M35i? At certain times, at very low speeds and fairly heavy throttle, the engine would not do anything for a second or so, and then go into hyperdrive. At the time, I thought it was the transmission programming. All these cars are based on the same platform.


----------

